

How to Land a Dream Dev Job Without Web Experience - thankuz
http://lostmahbles.com/land-dream-dev-job-without-web-experience/

======
codeslinger
Become a lawyer. We don't need any more unskilled labor running around.

~~~
LostMahbles
It may in fact be possible to have programming talent that doesn't involve the
web.

